# Emulation linux balena etcher



## Naitikaonyx (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello guys,
I have a question, if I install balenatecher.rpm on Linux emulation, do you think the application will work?

Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome,

i guess that the application does not run directly out of the box because of electron etc..

What would speak against to use dd(1)() to flash images to portable drives, cards etc...?


----------

